# Clever Turkey Nicknames



## GobblerFever

What's going on guys and gals! I have heard turkey called many things, ranging from tom to limbhanger to thunder chickens. I was just curious to see what all nicknames you've used for the Wild Turkey?? Good luck in the am!!


----------



## harryrichdawg

Can't post here what I call them.  I don't want to get edited.


----------



## oops1

I rate em like mullets(80s style haircuts ) a Vermon is a jake..a smellby is a 2 year old and a mud flap is a hammer daddy... 3 and older.Go to walmart after midnight and you will see examples of all three...nascar races are also good vantage points...I had a sweet one back in the day...old habits huh?


----------



## booger branch benelli

oops1 said:


> I rate em like mullets(80s style haircuts ) a Vermon is a jake..a smellby is a 2 year old and a mud flap is a hammer daddy... 3 and older.Go to walmart after midnight and you will see examples of all three...nascar races are also good vantage points...I had a sweet one back in the day...old habits huh?



lol... i killed a smellby the other day.


----------



## muddpuppi

Ole Three toe. Swamp rooster or chicken.thunder chicken.longbeard.and sometimes a few choice words that are not pc...


----------



## whitetail hunter

Hahaha I'm with the 1st reply if they knew id be banned


----------



## jkoch

birdzylla works for me.


----------



## bonecollector

we got one named houdini this year and in the past have had thunderbird, hooks and my fav foot long


----------



## mtstephens18

oops1 said:


> I rate em like mullets(80s style haircuts ) a Vermon is a jake..a smellby is a 2 year old and a mud flap is a hammer daddy... 3 and older.Go to walmart after midnight and you will see examples of all three...nascar races are also good vantage points...I had a sweet one back in the day...old habits huh?



this made me laugh very hard for several minutes.... i just cant figure out what mullets have to do with turkeys??


----------



## WOODSWIZE

Ole Paintbrush


----------



## GaBowman21

Ghost gobbler. He just appears with little to no gobbling.  He is up 3 on us counting this morning. Hopefully we have his number and a different strategy for tomorrow mornings hunt.


----------



## bearhunter39

I have had one, I've been calling CRAZY this year.


----------



## labsnducks

Banana beard


----------



## florida boy

" daylight walker " is one that will always stick in my mind . had a bird a few years ago that would gobble very early and pitch down into random spots in some very open pines . we tried every trick in the book and on our 9th morning i accidently had him walk within 50 yds of me and layed him to rest . we figured he was just a 2 yr old that had been shot at got an education that year......ended up having 1 3/4 inch hooks .


----------



## Jody Hawk

Gobblingdawg hunted and killed an old public land bird a few years ago that he named The NightStalker. The bird definitely had a different clock from all the other turkeys in the woods. I heard this bird myself gobbling just a few minutes before dark like it was 7 am in the morning!


----------



## drewpatt

After one that I call TONTO, he likes to roost near some Native graves. He has whooped me all season, but I got a couple of his buddies.


----------



## turkeyslaya

On a good day........"Supper"!


----------



## peanutman04

we had one we called "yard bird" cause he would gobble like a domestic turkey that people kept around their house! by the way, i think he died of old age.


----------

